# Pregnant platy???



## Fish4life (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi - I posted about my panda platy being preggers and still nothing has happened. She isn't getting bigger and it has been 21 days. What's the problem?


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

patience when she does though youll be il awe with what to do with all the fry


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

the gestation period. guppy's around 3 weeks platy's 4 weeks + depending on temperature.


----------



## Fish4life (Jul 7, 2013)

It has been over 4 weeks and still nothing. Every morning my platy is skinny and when I feed her at night is when her belly pops a little. What's wrong? Is she not preggers?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

May not be. If she is skinnier in the AM than in the evening then most likely not.


----------



## Fish4life (Jul 7, 2013)

That is what I am thinking. But if you look at the picture on the first post you can see orange like bubbles in her belly. Se didn't have that when I first got her. What can the orange bubbles in her belly be??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be eggs. They may be livebearers but they do have eggs still.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish4life said:


> Hi - I posted about my panda platy being preggers and still nothing has happened. She isn't getting bigger and it has been 21 days. What's the problem?


Hello Fish...

I've kept "Livebearers" for some time and water conditions must be pure or the female will hold the fry. If the female is close, then a large water change with warm, treated tap water will definitely help. My female, fancy Guppies will many times deliver fry during a large water change as the tank is filling.

If you don't have Ancharis (Common water weed) floating in the tank, I would get as many sprigs of the plant as you can. Just drop the stems into the tank. It does wonders for the fish, by providing places to hide and is a supplement to their diet. The plant is a natural water filter, using all forms of nitrogen that will foul the tank water. It also gives off a mild, natural toxin that discourages the growth of many kinds of algae.

I have Anacharis in all my planted tanks.

B


----------

